# P'Cola Bch 11-18-08(BRRR!)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I had the morning off yesterday and headed to the beach. Considering the temps and it being the middle of the week, I expected few anglers. Wrong! I headed past the eyesores(Portofino), and it seemed like all the decent real estate was occupied. I found an area that seemed to have a little depth and set up. There was absolutely no action. Sandfleas were really tough to come by, too. There were a ton of mullet cruising the beach close. Aside from that, I kept a light rod rigged for the passing bo-bo schools. I did manage to hook 3 fish-landing 2 of them. It was definitely some welcome action. I left around 11:00 and scouted some places for early next week(better tides, weather). Past Peg Legs I found some HUGE concentrations of mullet in very close to the beach. It might be worth checking out for some of you. Tight Lines

-Jason


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jason. If the fleas are getting hard to come by then so will the Pomps.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes and no Craig. I fish all winter and if you find a good spot with good conditions there will still be fish there. I caught a half dozenon trips inJan. and Feb. this last year. The thing is most people avoid the beach when it's that late/early in the season or they can't get out there when the conditions present themselves.

-Jason


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *j_purdy (11/19/2008)*The thing is most people avoid the beach when it's that late/early in the season or they can't get out there when the conditions present themselves.


AH Ha this is a very true statement I have never thunk of before. I was always under the impression that Pomp fishing after the fall run is slim to none. I guess they are there, I just have to look for them. Thanks.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You shoulda been out there THIS morning. It was cold as hell.

Chris (Badazzchef) and I gave it a ho trying to get some footage for this week's TV show (sunday at 8 on BLAB if you want to watch Chris cook something).

No luck. One good bite but mostly just froze our aces off.

We'll be back at it on Friday.

Anybody got any directions for Johnson's Beach? Found some good spots but nothing productive. Saw zero action, no mullet, bo bos, nothing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (11/19/2008)*You shoulda been out there THIS morning. It was cold as hell.
> Chris (Badazzchef) and I gave it a ho trying to get some footage for this week's TV show (sunday at 8 on BLAB if you want to watch Chris cook something).
> No luck. One good bite but mostly just froze our aces off.
> We'll be back at it on Friday.
> Anybody got any directions for Johnson's Beach? Found some good spots but nothing productive. Saw zero action, no mullet, bo bos, nothing.


it's because you're bad luck joe.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats what kills me People think the only time you can catch pomp's is in the spring or fall Just like Cobia in the spring you Can Catch ling out on the Wrecks after they make their Spring run and as far as Pomps go you can catch them all Year long Hell last Year they were Catching Them At the Causeway At Christmas Time, A Friend of mine caught one in Eastbay Just a few Days ago


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *John B. (11/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (11/19/2008)*You shoulda been out there THIS morning. It was cold as hell.
> ...




I'm starting to believe this.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *John B. (11/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (11/19/2008)*You shoulda been out there THIS morning. It was cold as hell.
> ...


I'm starting to believe this.

Still got my knife?


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn, if you can't catch some it must be tough. I went Sat 15th most of the morning with only two whiting. Looked like a good spot, had plenty of sandfleas, wave action slowly rose during the day.... Oh well, just try again tommorroww.

Tommy


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I knbow what you mean, Tommy. I was looking at my log book after the trip and that's the first time I've gone pomp fishing and come up empty in over a year. Oh well, it called fishing, not catching.

-Jason


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang Jason.....at least ya got out of the house. Can you believe I haven't even tried in the past 6 months or so. I'm going to give it a whirl this weekend maybe.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Jason thanks for the report and for the tips the other day. I ve been catching pompano and Reds @ NB> this past week.I was able to find fleas on certain spots only, specially where the sand is soft. Bite is 'on' right at sunset thirty. Caught a 24" and 25" red in two differetnt days..when almost dark and getting ready to leave, last rod bent over and it fought like a 17' pompano...didn't think it was another red at all. 7 pompanos and 2 reds in 3 days of 2hrs afternoon fishing time. Going out there again tom. friday pm. Still trying to figure out how to get clams hooked.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

friday Pm report. Nothing. onelousy cat that's all. water was dead flat. north wind...lots of fleas though. :sleeping


----------

